# Walking Harness



## Bruno13

I'm looking for a confortable harness for walking my dog, although he is good at heel, he does tend to go ahead of me sometimes, I tried the easy walker, but it rubs just onder his arms, and its not because a wrong size, I had him sized at the pet store i just think it's not the right one for him.
I enjoy the walks more when he is wearing the harness, specially these day that he is always on a leash
Hope everyone is healthy.
MN


----------



## Huggytree

You could try old school training with a prong collar. My dog walks perfectly w one. A few times a walk he gets in front of me. I say heel and if he doesn’t I give a yank and the dog obeys. Is it better to yank his prong collar once in a while or have a dog suffocating from pulling the whole walk? The harness collars seem to effect the front legs when walking. Every dog I see at the dog park with one hobbles around with them on

just thought I’d give you a 2nd option to choose from


----------



## Bruno13

Thanks! Not sure if I can get myself around to put a prong collar on him.
I agree they do walk weird,


----------



## Huggytree

I use a cat leash. I can drop my leash at anytime and use verbal commands and he will walk for blocks like this. He doesn’t feel the leash or realize I dropped it If you’d like your dog to walk like mine there’s only one way. 

I see others walking their dogs. Everyone has the dog leading and pulling. Not mine


----------



## Bruno13

Yes, my dog walks better of leash, but I’m no t slowed to walk him of leas were I live


----------



## tegee26

We use these: Dog Harnesses | Strong, Secure, Everyday Harnesses for Dogs | Ruffwear. Ruffwear makes really good products for our experience. We use the Front Range model. 

And we've been happy with these too from Chai. Chai's Choice Front Range Dog Harness - Chai's Choice Pet Products

Both are front and top range. You can try hooking your V up front range in an attempt to stop pulling. Our female is great on leash walks, but our male is a challenge.


----------



## gunnr

I've been using this one from Cabela's.





Cabela's Reflective Dog Harness | Cabela's


An easy-to-see, everyday harness design that gives you control over your dog without causing discomfort, the Cabela's Reflective Dog Harness makes a great choice for outdoor adventures. This...




www.cabelas.com





Finn has no issue with it and his gait is just fine, at any speed. He also swims in it. He wears everytime he is in the field because it gives the chest area a little bit more protection from abrasion.
It's very fast fast and easy to put on, once you size it to the dog. It also has another D ring on the chest area.


----------



## SuBeckah

Walk Your Dog With Love. The World's Best Dog Harness. No-Choke, No-Pull, More Love


Make Dog Walking a pleasure. Walk Your Dog With Love dog gear is designed to make life easier for you . . .and your dog. Happy Dog Walking!




walkyourdogwithlove.com




I have used this with all three of my dogs and they respond really well.


----------



## cynrunner

Bruno13 said:


> I'm looking for a confortable harness for walking my dog, although he is good at heel, he does tend to go ahead of me sometimes, I tried the easy walker, but it rubs just onder his arms, and its not because a wrong size, I had him sized at the pet store i just think it's not the right one for him.
> I enjoy the walks more when he is wearing the harness, specially these day that he is always on a leash
> Hope everyone is healthy.
> MN


I use Walk-Your-Dog-With-Love, for my Vizsla. He never pulls, walks wonderfully with it on. I saw another recommend same on here. It is the best.


----------



## Bruno13

tegee26 said:


> We use these: Dog Harnesses | Strong, Secure, Everyday Harnesses for Dogs | Ruffwear. Ruffwear makes really good products for our experience. We use the Front Range model.
> 
> And we've been happy with these too from Chai. Chai's Choice Front Range Dog Harness - Chai's Choice Pet Products
> 
> Both are front and top range. You can try hooking your V up front range in an attempt to stop pulling. Our female is great on leash walks, but our male is a challenge.


I went on the website, thank you for the recomendation, i really liked them!


----------



## Bruno13

SuBeckah said:


> Walk Your Dog With Love. The World's Best Dog Harness. No-Choke, No-Pull, More Love
> 
> 
> Make Dog Walking a pleasure. Walk Your Dog With Love dog gear is designed to make life easier for you . . .and your dog. Happy Dog Walking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walkyourdogwithlove.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have used this with all three of my dogs and they respond really well.


Super!!! went on line ordered one. Than you for the info!! Hope you and your 4paws are keeping safe and healthy!!


----------



## boscoe777

Bruno13 said:


> I'm looking for a confortable harness for walking my dog, although he is good at heel, he does tend to go ahead of me sometimes, I tried the easy walker, but it rubs just onder his arms, and its not because a wrong size, I had him sized at the pet store i just think it's not the right one for him.
> I enjoy the walks more when he is wearing the harness, specially these day that he is always on a leash
> Hope everyone is healthy.
> MN





tegee26 said:


> We use these: Dog Harnesses | Strong, Secure, Everyday Harnesses for Dogs | Ruffwear. Ruffwear makes really good products for our experience. We use the Front Range model.
> 
> And we've been happy with these too from Chai. Chai's Choice Front Range Dog Harness - Chai's Choice Pet Products
> 
> Both are front and top range. You can try hooking your V up front range in an attempt to stop pulling. Our female is great on leash walks, but our male is a challenge.


We use the Chai's Choice collar, leash & harness. My Max is 65 lbs & uses the XL harness. If he gains more weight, the harness will be too snug. The leashes come in 2 legths, short and long.


----------



## olga

Bruno13 said:


> I'm looking for a confortable harness for walking my dog, although he is good at heel, he does tend to go ahead of me sometimes, I tried the easy walker, but it rubs just onder his arms, and its not because a wrong size, I had him sized at the pet store i just think it's not the right one for him.
> I enjoy the walks more when he is wearing the harness, specially these day that he is always on a leash
> Hope everyone is healthy.
> MN





Bruno13 said:


> I'm looking for a confortable harness for walking my dog, although he is good at heel, he does tend to go ahead of me sometimes, I tried the easy walker, but it rubs just onder his arms, and its not because a wrong size, I had him sized at the pet store i just think it's not the right one for him.
> I enjoy the walks more when he is wearing the harness, specially these day that he is always on a leash
> Hope everyone is healthy.
> MN


we are using from Walmart . Works great for our dog


----------



## jillyrubyjane

Why dont you try martingale collar. I like using that more because it is one of those collars that will allow you to take control over your pet during your daily walks or training sessions, not control dog by using any choking technique. And one thing I like about this collar is a collar will have two loops that are connected to each other in order to help you control your pet and prevent them from escaping the collar.


----------



## Felice

Bruno13 said:


> I'm looking for a confortable harness for walking my dog, although he is good at heel, he does tend to go ahead of me sometimes, I tried the easy walker, but it rubs just onder his arms, and its not because a wrong size, I had him sized at the pet store i just think it's not the right one for him.
> I enjoy the walks more when he is wearing the harness, specially these day that he is always on a leash
> Hope everyone is healthy.
> MN


Hi, have you already tried any new harness? How is it? I also followed the advice and chose Ruffwear:
And, so far, so good) I hope you too)


----------

